# Amish style stow leaf table



## lucas.j.dunton (Feb 27, 2008)

Can anyone help to describe to me how the leaf mechanisms work in these style tables? http://www.jmxco.com/Amish-American...r-Cherry-Wood-with-Breadboard-Ends-4623P.htmlPictures would sure help, but i would like to utilize this style of stow leaf in an upcoming project.
Thanks,
Luke


----------



## BHOFM (Oct 14, 2008)

Remember this is brought to you by a "BAD PERSON"!!!


----------



## johnjf0622 (Feb 8, 2008)

Luke
Have you checked with furniture stores? I know Broyhill makes a line called Attic Heirlooms. I know they have tables that have a stow away leaf. Wife used to sell them that is how I know LOL. Hope it helps out some.

John


----------



## lucas.j.dunton (Feb 27, 2008)

thanks


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

One of the basic methods is to allow the two expanding leaves to ride on rails and be operated by the sliding hardware, of which there are a few choices. The loose leaf sits on the expanded rails and when pushed, each side gets aligned with some type of guide, either dowels or alignment hardware. Here is a simplified plan for an extension leaf table.


----------



## johnjf0622 (Feb 8, 2008)

Luke
After getting input from the wife. That style is a new one. The one way you can do it is making the slots where the rail would slide in but separate it by putting supports to hold the leaf at the higher level when you want it in use. I will post a sketch of what I mean in a little while to explain. The pic you posted is hiding how it is holding up the leaf when it is it is in place. The kid has a sketching tablet for her computer so I will put it up in a little bit.

John


----------



## hdmyg228 (Jan 7, 2009)

*Brass air fittings*

Now that is a lot of brass air fittings http://www.liangdianup.com/subpages/airfitting_1.htm there is just about every type
of air fitting that you could want. Wholesale prices too. I guess these could be used as small water pipe fitting also. I
used some of the parts to make my babington wvo burner.


----------



## H2H-Custom-Furniture (Jul 9, 2010)

Does anyone know by chance where I can find a plan for this beautiful table? I'm not to sure how to make this table w/the stowaway leafs. Thanks! ~ Dianna =)


----------

